# Need Help Connecting Wireless Headphone To TV



## mygreywhiskers (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi. I have connected the Digital Pioneer 007 Wireless Headphones to my DINEX TV. However the TV signal is not coming through. Any suggestions?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

How is it connected to the TV? 

Have you gone into the menu of the TV and checked to make sure "external" speakers are active?

Are the batteries in the headphones fully charged?

Post back and we'll try to narrow it down.


----------



## mygreywhiskers (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi. I did not check to make sure the TV's external speakers are active. I will try that. Thank you. The batteries are new, so am assuming they are fully charged. Will finish eating and then will go try activating the speakers and will let you know the results.


----------

